# Craigslist free stuff rant.... someone finally hit the nail on the head.



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Everybody wants something for "FREE"


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

ok, ok, but how about that free dog?.........LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmfao what free dog??? If you find a free dog let me know... Mine cost me about 6500 a year eaaasy


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> lmfao what free dog??? If you find a free dog let me know... Mine cost me about 6500 a year eaaasy


haha so true...about the link It's been flagged I couldn't see it


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah it was flagged......

What did it say?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Everybody wants something for "FREE"

Date: 2009-08-27, 8:26PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

That is such a pile of crap....People that want something for "free" have absolutely no self respect....And if you don't respect yourself, WTF would any body else respect you....I remember the stories

that my grandmother told me (I'm 50 so that gives you an idea of her era)....Although somebody "needed" something, they ABSOLUTELY would not accept it for free....They would "work it off" with some

kind of labor, be it cleaning horse stalls, ironing clothes, gathering eggs out of the chicken coop, plowing a field....Yep, I know, those chores don't really exist in todays modern times. But GEEZ, offer

to wash/wax a car, cut some grass (the person offering what you need will likely let you use their mower), clean up a yard, a shed, some rain gutters....ANYTHING....At least offer to do something...

there is a chance that the donor may feel it in their heart to just give it to you, free and gratis....Before people can help you out, you've got to help yourself....Act responsible....the chore you do may lead

other chores, hence opportunities for more things you may need....I suppose I'm just a grumpy old shit, but I'm not giving anything to any able bodied person without something in return.....I give to

charity on a regular basis, but I honestly can't tell the truely needy from the scammers here on CRAIGSLIST, so I just don't give any of them anything....unless they offer to work it off....And its a damn

good lesson for your kids, too....Everybody's got to do something other than hold out their damn hand....And if you want universal healthcare, join the fuckin' military....its free there...

Retired CSM 
US Army

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree we need to at least offer sooomething in exchange for someones generosity.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Generally when I am giving something away for free....

You are doing me a favor by taking the dang thing off my hands! If you don't take it its just going to end up by the curb... and then it's just wasted! Unless someone finds it before the trash man does.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

curb alerts..yeah I get POed when people won't even straighten the stuff back up after they rummage through it.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I think he makes a great point. Too many people expect hand-outs to get them by rather than hard work and persistence. Look at some of the welfare recipients who have had 3 MORE kids while on welfare for the last 10 years, live in gov't housing and drive newer cars than most of the middle class people who fund them! Then, when someone who actually works needs some help after a layoff or something, there is no help for them......really backwards, I think. Wonder how much money we would save if you had to work for the gov't during your time on assistance as like a janitor or cafeteria worker or something.....and honestly, people used to be ASHAMED to have to have help and worked their butts off to get off welfare. Everybody needs help sometimes but if I am paying for your groceries, you better not be in the spa pedicure chair next to me!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

one of my fave sayings "beggars can't be choosers. the problem is in todays world everyone thinks everyone else owes them something. heck even when i was little most of my toys werent for free. i would have to do some sort of work in order to get a toy. I HATE when i see adds online for selling dogs then with those adds theres a few people posting about how they are looking for a free dog...usually a pitbull ofcourse!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

This posting has been flagged for removal


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i cut and pasted it in here


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> I think he makes a great point. Too many people expect hand-outs to get them by rather than hard work and persistence. Look at some of the welfare recipients who have had 3 MORE kids while on welfare for the last 10 years, live in gov't housing and drive newer cars than most of the middle class people who fund them! Then, when someone who actually works needs some help after a layoff or something, there is no help for them......really backwards, I think. Wonder how much money we would save if you had to work for the gov't during your time on assistance as like a janitor or cafeteria worker or something.....and honestly, people used to be ASHAMED to have to have help and worked their butts off to get off welfare. Everybody needs help sometimes but if I am paying for your groceries, you better not be in the spa pedicure chair next to me!


Thats exactly what I think should happen instead of just handing out checks they should make people have some sorta job maybe put them to work doing some sort of community service since they are being cared for by the community. I guarantee if they started to do that the number of welfare recipients would be cut by like half.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

lol sounds like a army guy


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> I think he makes a great point. Too many people expect hand-outs to get them by rather than hard work and persistence. Look at some of the welfare recipients who have had 3 MORE kids while on welfare for the last 10 years, live in gov't housing and drive newer cars than most of the middle class people who fund them! Then, when someone who actually works needs some help after a layoff or something, there is no help for them......really backwards, I think. Wonder how much money we would save if you had to work for the gov't during your time on assistance as like a janitor or cafeteria worker or something.....and honestly, people used to be ASHAMED to have to have help and worked their butts off to get off welfare. Everybody needs help sometimes but if I am paying for your groceries, you better not be in the spa pedicure chair next to me!


In Oklahoma you have to get your GED if you don't have a high school diploma while you are receiving TANF benefits. And they will send you to school for a little "certification" program job. And pay for it, you also have to be looking for a job while on the program. If you don't show up for school they will cut you off. My sister got help this way after she had her first baby. She got her CNA license and got a good job and got off it, as well as her best friend. Not everyone is trying to cheat the system and they make it difficult these days.


----------

